# The Citadel



## Celer et Fortis (29 Sep 2005)

I understand that the Citadel has transient quarters that serving members and their dependants can stay in while in Quebec City.

Is this true? How would one reserve a room? How much is it? 


Any info appreciated.

Thanks!

 Jen


----------



## 23007 (3 Oct 2005)

I have not personally stayed at the Citadel, however, I was there yesteray talking to a corporal on duty. He gave me this number: 694-2800 ext. 2849 for logements. Hope this helps...enjoy

mitch


----------



## Celer et Fortis (11 Oct 2005)

Thank you so much for your help!

Regards,

Jen


----------



## Miliceman (11 Oct 2005)

Don't forget the 418 Area code!

Hope you like your stay in my Quebec City!


----------

